# Is this therapy a waste of time and money?



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had two sessions so far with this psychologist and it feels like it's getting nowhere and it's a waste of time and money. I get the impression that he's only there for the money.

The first session involved some basic questions about my past and then he told me to write a story of my life and try to include events that I can remember from a young age.

So I did that and it took forever to write it up (16 pages of word document). Then in our last session, we went over it, particularly my early childhood and he was able to identify anxiety, depression and low self-esteem already being present from a very young age that I had no clue about.

I asked if he was going to conduct CBT and he said he is and even going beyond that (whatever that means). Now it was good how he and I were able to get a better understanding of my situation, I still feel as if I'm not getting my money's worth. I'm paying $145 for each session, but with health insurance, I can claim $84 rebate so it all ends up costing $61.

I was hoping by now that we'd be planning on taking steps to changing my thoughts and beliefs and make progress.

Is this normal in psychotherapy or am I wasting time and money?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would go to one more session and if I feel as if nothing is getting accomplished, then I would stop going.


----------



## MaxGeorge (Apr 26, 2014)

Theres different types of therapy out there. Maybe u might want to try cognitive therapy so that way they can find out whats going on in Your head. There is no one right therapist. See if u like that one then move on to the next one. Try to be honest with them though that's one of the few ways they can help you!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

well the story you wrote was the most important event of your life to you


----------



## Joderdelic (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! Two sessions is still part of an assessment period so give it some more time - say 4-5 sessions. However if you are ready to try exposures after you have done your belief work (the cognitive part) and the therapist seems to not be helping you towards your agreed goals it would be best to bring this up with them and see what they have in mind. Don't be afraid to ask your therapist why they are doing things (belief work or exposure work). You have to know the rationale and agree to it as part of CBT therapy - assuming this is what you are getting.


----------



## garrysingh817 (Mar 27, 2014)

well the story you wrote was the most important event of your life to you


----------



## Anxiousbro (Oct 17, 2013)

Joderdelic said:


> Hi! Two sessions is still part of an assessment period so give it some more time - say 4-5 sessions. However if you are ready to try exposures after you have done your belief work (the cognitive part) and the therapist seems to not be helping you towards your agreed goals it would be best to bring this up with them and see what they have in mind. Don't be afraid to ask your therapist why they are doing things (belief work or exposure work). You have to know the rationale and agree to it as part of CBT therapy - assuming this is what you are getting.


This x100


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

I've to therapy with three different psychologists. Honestly, they only helped me a little bit. One of them seriously seemed like she was dragging on my visits so she can get paid. She would discuss my issues a little but end up changing subjects to something from the news. Sense I was desperate for conversation at the time I just went with, but after 2 months I left. As far as I know, you really have to do your research before contacting one. I think there might be genuine therapists out there but most are just there to make money.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I actually think this is a great start to therapy. Seems awfully expensive tho. 

But if all you really want to do is start with challenging thoughts or planning out exposures, you don't need him for that--you can save a whole lot of money and buy a CBT workbook and do it on your own. 

If you do keep seeing him, you should stress the things you really want to do. He's not really in charge, but if you don't speak up and tell him what you want, he will do his thing (which sounds great to me, I'm not criticizing it), and you may feel like it was a waste. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## JDW (Aug 22, 2010)

I reckon that's a normal pace, the thing is if you can afford it then it's great. For me personally i could never see myself paying those prices, can't your gp/doctor get you free sessions?

with therapy its all about patience and time, problems you've had for a decade or more can't be dealt with, with 5 sessions of techinques and tips on changing how you think.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

for me it wasnt, but obviously depending on what kind of caregivers you get its very hit or miss. also, mine was covered by my healthcare plan so i didnt pay anything so it made it an easy decision for me to go.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I realize how important efficient treatment is, I'm getting rebate for 10 sessions this year and I've already had 4. I agree that you should discuss with him ASAP specifically what you'd like to get out of therapy and how you could maximize your progress on your goals through your sessions. Make sure you're committed to practising the exercises and ideas that come up during your sessions. And if you're on a Mental Health Care Plan I think you can also get rebate for up to 10 group therapy sessions - that could be a useful alternative.


----------

